# i am pretty sure we are in pre labor opinions?



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

so as of 2pm i noticed that stars rump had risen and that she looked to be having mild contractions alot of arching her back then trying to waddle it off lol no discharge at this point but a lil low pitch bleating her tail not wanting to stay up i cant really feel any ligs any more and her hard belly has somewhat softened i took these pics about an hour ago so how long do you think she has and how many lol I am praying for boys and of course healthy and easy labor so excited:clap:and nervous this is our first goat delivery should be interesting especially cuz i was joking with my husband that she would pick tonight cuz we are supposed to get below freezing temps tonight just my luck


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

She for sure looks ready. I Can't every figure out the time people post on this forum, I don't think I have my time zone set up correctly, but I would think she will kid sometime late this evening or for sure by the morning. Hopeing for an easy kidding for her and boys for you all.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She definitely looks close! Her udder is really big, too! Does it feel hard to the touch, or really tight? If so she will go within the next couple hours. Good luck!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads I was about to say the same thing. 
Id be ready to put her in stall.
Happy kidding Newbygoatmama!


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks guys thats what i thought going to check on her again and feel her udder update ya soon


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

udder is tight still no discharge


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Yup looks like you got a sleepless night ahead of you..maybe you will get lucky and she won't keep ya up half the night lol..


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

lol lets just hope i can keep everyone warm its supposed to be -2 tonight  i have flood light and heat lamp plenty towels etc and adrenaline self propelled lol how long before full on labor will you start to see discharge


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Have you got a hair dryer? YOu can blow em dry also..the sooner they get dry and warm the better.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

yes check on the blow dryer


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

discharge has started


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like your all ready and looks like she is too..oh gosh i'm so excited for you..keep us updated..


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yippie .... babies!
You'll do fine -- maybe kids and hubby can help grab them and dry them off for you real quick. Heating pads work too.

AND ---- a change of clothes if you don't have something waterproof. That way you won't freeze.

TTYL -


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck to you and the mama to be!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies yet? Happy kidding


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How exciting, babies will be soon.

I also have put the towels in the dryer and have them warm and run them out to the barn. 

Also don't forget the hot molasses water she will need after she is done. 

Make sure you have plenty of warm tea or something to keep you warm as well


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

2 kiddos so far ......


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

wow! Congrats! She went quick! We are really close to kids here too. Dont think she will make it till the weekend but well see. Cant wait for your final kid count and pics of course!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hoe exciting. She sure did go fast. thank heavens for that when it is that cold.

We will need pictures when all is done.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! How exciting! Can't wait to see pics of the kids!


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

so two kids boys but they are still shivering and mom is starting to shiver too is this normal mom also is swaying a lil standing not laying down both babies have been nursing etc i am worried they are just cold i have a heat lamp in their shelter and not much but a house door opening on it any suggestions i am a lil worried i will wake up to frozen everyone


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

sorry mom is eating alfalfa grain and drinking too if that helps thanks evryone for the support it went very easy and hey we got boys yay


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Try putting sweaters on them maybe and the heating pads, if all else fails can you bring them in?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Also a bucket of molasis (enough to turn the water brown) or corn syrup water that is warm will help warm mom up. Whats your temp there. I would add as much bedding as you safely can, warm blanket from the dryer, and heat lamp if you have electricity in your barn area. Congrats on the boys! Thats what you said you wanted, right? 
Update when you can.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww congrats! I totally understand about shivering babies in the winter, I think most of us have been there. 
Is mom still shivering? The hay and warm water should help warm her up.

I'd definitely put sweaters on the babies, and if mom is still shivering I'd find one that you can put on her too.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Brrrrrr --- dang it was cold last night.
Thankfully we're headed into a warming spell.

The hot molasses cocktail works wonders and can even be given today. Hope everyone did well last nite. 

With the stress from kidding in the cold I would keep an eye on mom. Maybe dose her with some vitB/probios for a few days and watch for worm loads.

Did you get any rest last nite?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats!! Like liz said, hope you got some rest too! Our cold spell, low 20's at night and mid 20's during the day should break by Sat. to high 30's -woo hoo


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Two boys! Yay!


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

hey all it was along night didnt get to sleep till 3am trying to keep everyone warm i have a heating lamp in there but babies are still shivering mom is not shivering anymore i am going to try to figure some thing out for warmth the bigger baby of the two sounds a lil gunky when he breathes should i be concerned i used a nasal asperater one him last night and nothing had came out its 10 degrees this morning last night the babies had stopped shivering once mom laid down so that when i went to sleep i gave mom more grain and more warm molasses water this morning the water she had last night had frozen i am going to try to find something for sweater i had made some but didnt work like i had hoped last night so didnt keep them on the babies all i have is a family dollar and dollar general here ugg but yes i did want at least two boys and my prayers were answered so thank god for that now i just want to keep them healthy mom too thank you all soo much for the support


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

so we have decided that we would name the boys beau and luke my husband named them here ar some pics better ones coming later


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oh they are precious


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

newbygoatmama said:


> so we have decided that we would name the boys beau and luke my husband named them here ar some pics better ones coming later


Maybe you can cut the sleeve off a sweat shirt ( the biggest part of the shirt by the shoulder) and make a little sleeve for the kids to wear like a sweater. Since they are boys, cut thrm a pee pee hole 

Or if they are too big cut the top off a tube sock and stretch it out for them to wear. Just an idea.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks crzenner


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww they are adorable..i'm glad all went well..CONGRADS!!


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks jalyn so happy we had boys lol should i be worried about the babies raspy breathing


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

so happy all are doing well.

When my kiddos come out I dry them off with their heads facing downwards to help drain everything out of the lungs. 

Hard to tell without hearing the lungs .... I would go off your gut instinct.

Congrats on the two boys.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are so cute.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

thank you elizabeth for all your help it is much appreciated now we have to do the disbudding the part i am fearing the most lol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I would keep an eye on them as far as the raspy breathing..Disbudding...oh how i feel for ya..But i've taken one to the vet and my husband did one and the one he did healed faster not sure why but it did..


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah that is my bigger worry but the wonderful elizabeth has volunteered to help me so i wont be doing it in the complete dark


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

newbygoatmama said:


> yeah that is my bigger worry but the wonderful elizabeth has volunteered to help me so i wont be doing it in the complete dark


oh you are lucky, wish I had her here when we need to do it. I know I can but I'm still a worry wort and nervous


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! Those guys are adorable! They look to be really good size too! 

Good taking care of them last night! You must have been so tired, and happy to finally get into bed at 3.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable, congrats


----------

